# Vanquisher: A Vanquishers Novel



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THE FIRST CHAPTER HAS BEEN RE-WRITTEN. PLEASE LEAVE COMMENTS.

See the link in my sig for more details about the Vanquishers chapter. Here's the first bit.

*One​*
_“There is only the Emperor, and he is our shield and protector.”​_

*T*HIRD CAPTAIN CASTOR Exodus of the Vanquishers Chapter looked at his Command Squad inside the Drop Pod as it hurtled towards the ground below at breakneck speed. He had to shout for the other passengers to hear. “Let’s make this nice and quick! I want to be back on _The Doctrum_ before nightfall!”

_The Doctrum_ was one of the chapter’s two Battle Barges, named after the first captain who had commanded the defence of Hydra from the Death Guard Invasion. Exodus remembered the layout of the _Citadel of Greatness _from the briefing. It was situated on a mountainside, with little way of access apart from the front gate. However, he was an Astartes, the Emperor’s Chosen and a Son of Volturis. Nothing would stop them from destroying these upstart Tau that dared to challenge the Imperium’s might. 

The Drop Pod Slammed into the ground and The Third Captain’s Command Squad piled out, Brother Vyze hoisting the banner along with a series of inspiring chants. Next to The Third Captain, his Champion Valerius Hedron raised his Power Sword. 

“Let’s show these xenos how the Vanquishers fight!” Exodus called, and his men cheered. Several explosions from behind him showed that Whirlwinds had taken up position, no doubt deployed by Thunderhawk Gunships. However, no weapon seemed to be damaging the xenos stronghold. 

“Captain,” Hedron informed him. “It appears these aliens have some sort of force field protecting their base from long range weaponry.” It was evident that Exodus could see that. However, he just didn’t know why the Scouts didn’t notice it earlier. Maybe it had some sort of technology that prevented it from being noticed by invaders. 

“Bastards,” spat Brother Veteran Boreas, another member of Exodus’ Company Command Squad. Like Exodus and Hedron, Boreas had come from Fenris, rather than Neo Hydra, and was a veteran of many a campaign alongside his Captain, as they once fought side by side in a Tactical Squad as members of the Third. “That means our Whirlwinds won’t get targeting practise.” 

Exodus frowned. The Force fields were a problem, but there was a solution to almost every problem. They could be overcome. It was just a matter of how long and how much men he would lose. Exodus remembered that the xenos had built their headquarters on an ancient Astartes stronghold, and it was his duty to reclaim it for the honour of the Imperium. However, Exodus didn’t know what chapter the headquarters had previously belonged to, all that mattered was that it was reclaimed. 

“Incoming!” A shout went up from a nearby Space Marine, and Exodus just had time to hurl himself out of the path of a missile barrage from what the Third Captain knew to be a Sky Ray Gunship. The Blast tore apart a Land Raider, which contained a squad of Terminator Armoured Veterans who were being carried to the front line. 

“Holy Throne,” swore Exodus, clambering to his feet, and began to vox the Marines stationed on The Doctrum. “This is Call-Sign Three to Call-Sign Twenty. Are you reading me?”

A few seconds later, the reply came back. “This is Call-Sign Twenty to Call-Sign Three, we are receiving you loud and clear.” 

“Good,” replied Exodus. “These xenos bastards have got some sort of force field protecting them. We’ll need some Terminators to teleport inside and shut it down if we can get through.” 

“Received and understood,” came the reply. “We’ll send three Terminators down to assist you. Let us know when the job’s done.”

“With pleasure,” spat Exodus, before turning back to the battle. _‘This shouldn’t take long’,_ he thought to himself, turning his attention away from the vox and back to the battle in hand.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

quite nice, i enjoy this piece greatly. Can't wait to read more! :victory:

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks. I've changed the first part quite a bit to be honest. Well, In fact, I've scrapped the first part and done a new one. Hope you like it.

-BoK.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

sounds good. I await this novels publication to BL


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Heh. Not gonna happen, they won't accept a new Primarch and a new chapter especially done by a new authour, or so I've been told. 

I'll work on Chapter 2 by the weekend. Damn, I'm being sidetracked by planning for my Salamanders novel which I've been working on as well. .

-BoK


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very Nice Bane, very nice I have to say. You deserve some rep.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cheers. Next chapter should be up by the weekend, that is, if I can get the fluff about Volturis finished on the Vanquishers.

-BoK


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

I won't comment on direct twisting of the official canon (new Primarch, Fenrisian recruits not going to Space Wolves etc.) but I have a question - if the Tau have some kind of force field which renders SM weaponry useless, wouldn't that same force field prevent the Terminators from teleporting inside the fortress?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmm, you have a point there. . You'll have to wait until the weekend to find out.

-BoK


----------

